# Problems installing latest WIN 7 service pack KB976932



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone else having a problem ? This update fails repeatedy to instal via Windows Update. I have successfully installed the 
System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB947821) [February 2011] and run the hotfix. I have also run the "fixit" routines and allegedly repaired all of the MS Update "problems" but still the service pack update fails ....


----------



## ccurts (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, I had the same problem. I bypassed all the operating system's methods to upgrade and went to microsoft.com through IE8 as though I was a 'customer' looking through support for the first time. By downloading the SP from that location, I rebooted (just to be sure I had a clean session), then installed the SP. No problem since then. Unsure why this method worked and the OS update and automated methods did not, or if it was a fluke that it worked for me.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks - might try that ... I was about to download it direct, bypassing update, but using that route it offered multiple download files and advised not to do it that way for a single PC .....but if that's the only way to do it ... might be worth it. All other updates have installed OK but I noticed the readiness tool update had been released specifically because there were problems with the service pack update ...!


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Tried everything - still won't install. Doing it outside Windows Update takes many many many minutes and then fails with 

ERROR_SYS_COMPONENT_STORE_CORRUPT(0x80073712)

Seems to be a known problem which is why MS presumably released the System Update Readiness Tool - but the related hotfix that provides doesn't make any difference - nether does "repairing" Update using any obvious method including the MS "fixit" button and the troubleshooter within control panel - both apparanetly identify problems and repair or fix them but still not ability to instal the SP.

I have seen suggestions elsewhere that the ultimate "fix" is to reinstal Windows - oh yes ha ha very funny and no way I am about to do that.

I prefer to ignore the servicepack at this point..if it ain't broken etc etc .....

Interested in any other folks experiences with this one....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Interested in any other folks experiences with this one....


I use Windows Update "notify me when update is available." No trouble--except for one self-induced glitch--installing SP1 on 2 systems (one 64-bit) plus two virtual machine guest systems.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

MS Security Essentials runing full time. I have Spybot but I only run it periodically.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Spybot implies you may have Teatimer running all the time. I do not trust it (not malicious, it just seems to mess up too much). I stopped using Spybot Search & Destroy 'cause I got tired of uninstalling Teatimer.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

OK - so if I uninstall Spybot will that also uninstall teatimer ? You are right - seems teatimer is running (according to task manager) even if I'm not running a spybot check ....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't realize that we were in tirta's thread, so I moved the above 3 posts over here. It was too long ago for my feeble mind to remember, but I'm pretty sure I uninstalled Teatimer by itself. See if it has an entry in Programs and Features.

For those who may be confused by the sudden change in direction I had asked (in the other person's thread) about security applications and had hypothesized that one may be interfering with SP1 installation. The OP hasn't responded, but MCROZ did, and that's how we got to this point.


----------

